# A running 10V



## DavesWimshurst (Jun 6, 2009)

A little inspiration for those building Stuart 10Vs or 10Hs:





a radio was on in the background ;D

Dave


----------



## kartwood (Jun 6, 2009)

So, this 10V is powered by 1940s swing music? Very appropriate given today is the 65th anniversary of the Allied assault on Normandy. My Dad would have approved.


----------



## Jeff02 (Jun 6, 2009)

And yet another

Cool at they


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grl5s_BLuQs[/ame]


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 6, 2009)

Jeff02  said:
			
		

> Cool at they



Really cool. I've wanted to build one since I was a kid.
It was one of the influences that got me started machining a few months ago--too bad I had to wait some 45 years.


----------



## dparker (Jun 7, 2009)

Another running 10V.
 I bought the kit from Cole's Power models in the 70's and it was a good build with help from the the booklet I also ordered with many helpful hints and tips. I believe the booklet was published by Tee Publishing. 
[youtube=425,350]gxPKYE4ZVqg[/youtube]
The engine is a good runner and I should take it apart and do some painting on it after seeing what everybody else does to their's, mine looks a little drab..
don


----------



## wmf138 (Jun 7, 2009)

top stuff love the music


----------



## gilessim (Jun 7, 2009)

Great stuff guys, I have a 10H that I made a few years ago, I didn't paint mine either but it runs nicely, for me it's just good to see my engines run for a little while and then they go up on the shelf! job done!

Giles


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great engines. :bow: :bow: :bow: Thanks for the videos guys.

Cheers,
Phil


----------

